# network printer URL



## tex1asgoat (Jun 25, 2006)

when trying to setup my laptop for printer sharing i go thru add printer wizard.
after several screens and I tell it I want to share printer on main computer it asks for URL. I set this up at at one time but due to a computer crash I have to do it again. It looked something like this but I dont know exactly the string.
//printer/printer name/network share. I know this is wrong but i cant remember the exact string. until i can get this URL I cant print on my laptop. appreciate any help. thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

What printer are you trying to hok up to? Is the print server built in?


----------



## tex1asgoat (Jun 25, 2006)

using netgear router with the printer hooked up to desktop. desktop is set up to share and has named the printer. I just need the string that is put in when the printer wizard asks for URL of the printer on the desktop workgroup. thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Go to the desktop and go to the system control panel. Now go to the computer name tab. This will list the network name of the desktop. 
Now go to start and run and type \\desktop (replace desktop with the network name). You should see the printer if it is shared. Riight click on it and choose connect. Xp will do the rest if they are both the same os. When you go to the printer control panel, you will see this printer installed.


----------



## tex1asgoat (Jun 25, 2006)

nothing happens when I right click on printer in the specified place.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok. Plan B. 
Go to the printer control panel. Right click on the printer and go to sharing. your share name is listed here. 
Now when you go to the printer wizard you have the machine name and the share name. Use the middle box. Type in \\desktop\share name. Replace desktop with your desktops network name and share name with the printers share name. it is much easier if you keep the share name simple.


----------



## tex1asgoat (Jun 25, 2006)

that did not work. I have done this before and you must enter under the URL line and the string must have the word share on the end ie computer name printer name, and some format with the word share in it. thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

The 2 ways I told you work on all the networks I use. I must be missing something in your case. I am going to transfer you over to our networking group to get this resolved.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When you share a printer on another computer, the classic way to connect is to browse to it when you add the printer. If you add a printer, and specifiy it's a network printer, you'll see the first screen below. If you just say "Next", you'll get a screen with all the network printers on it, select the shared printer you want to print to, see the second screen. For XP, the drivers should be loaded automatically.


----------



## tex1asgoat (Jun 25, 2006)

no network printer appears on the screen where you brouse for printer. could it be somthing in the share printer options on the desktop setup screen??? thanks


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

Have you opened the firewall for File and Printer Sharing?
Have you enabled Netbios over TCP/IP?
Have you logged in with a username and password?


----------



## tex1asgoat (Jun 25, 2006)

Found the problem. you must first go to setup on the desktop and go thru thru the setup network and put in all the imfo. then on the laptop go to setup to connect the printer. various little questions along the way. the diggerence was on one computer you used connerct network and on the laptop you use another network setup. working fine now. thanks everybody. jim g


----------

